# Derping



## Magpie (Feb 29, 2012)

Goanna :







Death adder : 






Alligator :






RBBS :






Frog :






Sandswimmer






Stoked






Cunningham






Gecko






Quolls (oops)











Whitelip






Copperhead






Bobtail











Pilbara






Rentie






Kimber






Ugly frogs


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 29, 2012)

and where did u see this " Alligator " AKA freshwater croc .


----------



## JrFear (Feb 29, 2012)

love the death adder!


----------



## Magpie (Feb 29, 2012)

JAS101 said:


> and where did u see this " Alligator " AKA freshwater croc .



Adelle's grove, near lawn hill national park.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Feb 29, 2012)

JrFear said:


> love the death adder!



Death adder? Am I missing a photo?


----------



## JrFear (Feb 29, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> Death adder? Am I missing a photo?



No i was going by the captions she had for the shingleback!


----------



## Venomous1111 (Feb 29, 2012)

JrFear said:


> No i was going by the captions she had for the shingleback!



ohhh I see now.


----------



## Doccee (Feb 29, 2012)

Great pictures I love it!!!


----------



## OzGecko (Feb 29, 2012)

Love the semiremex in the first pic. The glauerti and pilbarensis are pretty cool too.
Did you just pluck it out the water?


----------



## Jande (Feb 29, 2012)

OzGecko said:


> Love the semiremex in the first pic. The glauerti and pilbarensis are pretty cool too.
> Did you just pluck it out the water?



Loved those two also. Would love on as a pet. 

Great pictures and thanks for sharing!


----------



## saratoga (Feb 29, 2012)

need to add a few more "oops"


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice shots, but how dare you call my friend Meiriana ugly


----------



## Magpie (Feb 29, 2012)

OzGecko said:


> Love the semiremex in the first pic. The glauerti and pilbarensis are pretty cool too.
> Did you just pluck it out the water?



Yes. Well, actually, I blocked it's route and it climbed into my ski.



saratoga said:


> need to add a few more "oops"


----------



## hrafna (Mar 1, 2012)

that is one awesome looking death adder!


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 1, 2012)

yay magpies back!


----------



## nathancl (Mar 1, 2012)

little bit of wee came out! awesome!


----------



## Niall (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice olive gwardar.
Im guessing you went along the WA coast from Denham and North?


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 1, 2012)

JrFear said:


> No i was going by the captions she had for the shingleback!



Magpie is male


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 1, 2012)

excellent photo's Magpie


----------



## Magpie (Mar 1, 2012)

Niall said:


> Nice olive gwardar.
> Im guessing you went along the WA coast from Denham and North?



Right round Australia mate. Not herping though, just living. Saw some herps though hence the pics.
The gwardar thingo was from Greenough.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice finds! Jealous of some of those monitors!


----------

